

HN yellow pages (Google docs) - sdrinf
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ArBfYaOI31DfdEo0TWRFN09QUHVjWHRKQUFLZGFEcnc&hl=en#gid=0
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tFgepUuuBHSgfeuKPKccxTA&#38;hl=en&#38;authkey=CIqAl7wO#gid=0
======
kngspook
So, people keep vandalizing the publicly editable spreadsheet. Here's a
spreadsheet that can only be modified by the form, but is publicly readable.

Form To Submit:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dE...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dEo0TWRFN09QUHVjWHRKQUFLZGFEcnc6MQ#gid=0)

Spreadsheet Of Results:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ArBfYaOI31DfdEo0TWRF...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ArBfYaOI31DfdEo0TWRFN09QUHVjWHRKQUFLZGFEcnc&hl=en#gid=0)

~~~
david_p
Great, but the "Country" and "City" fields were very usefull in the previous
sheet, and you did you add them. Also, you could have imported the lines from
the previous sheet :) Let's say that if you add the "City" and "Country"
fields, I could resubmit the missing lines from the original sheet. Deal ?

~~~
jessor
miss the country field greatly, too!

~~~
kngspook
I'm sorry, I totally forgot. Should be fixed now.

~~~
david_p
Thank you ! Is there a way for me to update my line with my country and city
now ? or should I submit a new one ?

------
coderdude
It's a shame some people are too immature to handle viewing a public Google
doc without destroying it. People like that are worthless non-contributors.

~~~
adamilardi
I'm shocked that the hackernews community would act that way.

~~~
coderdude
If someone acts like that I don't consider them part of this community.
There's more to being part of HN's community than registering for a username.
At one point one of the trolls had written "who thought it would be a good
idea to make this doc public?" which IMO shows you their level of mentality.
We've had several successful public Google docs on the front page in the past.
In this case I believe the people who are doing it are mostly people who ran
out of things to click on Reddit.

~~~
lkozma
No true scotsman fallacy ? :)

~~~
coderdude
Perhaps, and thanks for pointing out a fallacy I didn't know about, but in my
defense I did say 'mostly.' ;)

We all know how that community acts compared to how this community acts and
it's no secret that many of their users like to stalk our hallways when they
get bored of lolcats.

"Oh look, a thing on the Internet that is getting attention but isn't read-
only. I'd better jump in a troll it up before it gets locked down." I won't
welcome their userbase here until they can learn to act like adults when the
situation calls for it. They're just a different breed and while I don't mind
going onto their site to enjoy the humorous comments, you won't find me trying
to have an actual debate on there.

~~~
lkozma
also, I was saying it tongue-in-cheek as it matched the pattern of the fallacy
superficially, but otherwise I agree with you. This must be a meta-fallacy in
itself.

------
sdrinf
Inspired by Kent's initiative ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1514803>
), I've decided to scale this up a notch -similar to the earlier cofounder
google docs. To quote Kent:

"...Often times I need someone to talk to when I need to bounce an idea around
and I don't have another programmer / techie in my area. I also don't work in
an office and find IRC a little cold. So, let's go remote, I will be your
proxy desk neighbour. ."

~~~
sidmitra
I consolidated all such Gdocs into 1 folder:

[http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B97Zl0IkSUKrMzBhOTViMzEtMjAz...](http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B97Zl0IkSUKrMzBhOTViMzEtMjAzMS00MWQ4LThiMTctMDljMzY4YjI4MzUy&hl=en)

~~~
david_p
Nice! You forgot this one :
[http://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=t0Yf_w1vphN-
ZT0LCU2u...](http://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=t0Yf_w1vphN-
ZT0LCU2uPjQ&hl=en#gid=0)

------
wfjackson3
Straight up guys, this feels like the next great social network. Think
technical chat roulette, but the people have stored their qualifications and
interests so an algorithm can choose who to connect you to (assuming they are
logged in to their office hours).

------
davi
I would be more interested in a curated "who's who" list of HN user names and
their real world projects. The quality of the list would be a function of its
completeness and the curator's judgment about who to include. The list could
be generated by going through comment history and noting when users self-
identify as being involved with an interesting project or company. It would be
pretty tedious to generate, but would a valuable and interesting resource.

The burden might be eased if the curator generated a seed list, posted it to
HN, then asked, "Who am I missing?"

------
ritonlajoie
that's not the first time somone comes out with this great idea of google doc
spreadsheet. Yay! Unfortunately that's not very maintainable. Would anyone be
interested in a website à la Drupal which keeps track of all that precious
information ?

------
jrnkntl
We also have the HN Contractors list, also on Google Docs:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clV...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en#gid=0)

Thread is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1262467>

~~~
sdrinf
This is definitely not a contractor list.

This is more like a desk neighbor / having a beertalk / got an interesting
idea, whatdoyouthink contact list.

~~~
jrnkntl
You're right, wasn't a 100% clear to me. Yellow Pages alone doesnt sound like
the right definition then.

~~~
ghurlman
White pages, perhaps?

------
Rhapso
[https://wave.google.com/wave/waveref/googlewave.com/w+iPe-
nq...](https://wave.google.com/wave/waveref/googlewave.com/w+iPe-nql6A)

Is a wave with IRC chat and access to this Document.

~~~
axod
A 'wave' you say... hrm I tried clicking the link. The UI is too complex to
comprehend :(

~~~
Rhapso
yeah. I'm considering working on a way to make Wave more usable.

------
crikli
Hah, you can tell it's a bunch of engineers on here, all coming up with
"better" solutions instead of using the tool. :D

------
Kilimanjaro
Plain old HTML form and table would fit nicely here.

Also add all previous spreadsheets, white pages, contractors, projects, etc in
one place so we know where to go when we need any hacker info.

------
skant
Its all deleted

~~~
sandis
Unfortunately, there are as*holes even in this community.. Maybe somebody
could create Google form that publishes to a read-only spreadsheet?

~~~
jacquesm
Any community with more than 50 people will have a destructive element in it.
It's gotten to the point where you have to analyze the abuse potential of
anything you build before you release it. Very annoying.

------
davidw
What's the point? There's contact information in user profiles.

~~~
sidmitra
I think the intention is to figure out who to talk to regarding a topic i
might know nothing about.

It would have been better if we could ask the users to update the relevant
info right on there profiles. But i guess this way all the willing ppl are
just consolidated and you don't have to go hunting them down.

~~~
davidw
I don't know... all these things seem to end up a bit by the wayside though
unless they are actively promoted/ and maintained, which I'm not sure pg is
willing to do in terms of linking to it, and I'm not sure I'm willing to do: I
have way too many places with information about me on the internet, and adding
another one seems redundant, let alone maintaining it.

There's got to be a better way...

Also, honestly, IRC can be pretty good for this sort of thing if you don't
happen upon a really lame channel.

~~~
sidmitra
I totally agree with you. I think most people are just trying to find another
avenue to market themselves. And these posts half the time, are attempts at a
little karma.

I was trying to consolidate all such lists into one directory, so that we
don't keep repeating and duplicating such content. I've linked it above. I
would prefer one place for this sort of stuff, HN/IRC, where i can find it if
needed. I'm fine with anything that works

~~~
davidw
Nothing wrong with marketing yourself. I just don't want to have to do it in
so many places.

------
adamilardi
Is this a public load test for google docs?

